# Does your cognitive function usage actually match a 4-function stacking pattern?



## Juiz (Dec 31, 2014)

I usually score high on Ni, then Ne, Ti, Fi, Fe, Se, Si, and finally Te. You can probably guess I've been typed out as INFJ, INFP and INTP interchangeably... lol


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

My top 3 functions are Ni > Fe > Ti exactly. And Se usually comes up last or next to last in function tests, which makes sense considering one's inferior function is usually pretty underdeveloped. So yeah, I fit the trend quite well.


----------



## Santa Gloss (Feb 23, 2015)

I just took a test on Keys 2 Cognition. It said ENTP, but I have a strong T so it's understandable. I'm an ENFP. Details: 

Ne: 37.7 - Excellent use (agree)
Fe: 34.9 - good use (Not me. Some ennea 3 traits like desire to assimilate come across as Fe but are not.)
Te: 34.6 - good use (agree)
Ti: 31.7 - good use
Si: 31.7 - good use 
Ni: 29.8 - average use 
Fi: 22.4 - limited use (I'm not sure about this. I know it's a bit weak but this is really low) 
Se: 17.4 limited use (I agree)


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

First 4 are usually: 
Te-Ti-Si-Ni/Ne


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

I think all MBTI typing/cognitive function tests are bullshit. So many ways to interpret the question, so many angles to attack it from. Hell, even mood influences the outcome. I could easily take one right now and score ENTJ, 3 letters off from what I've determined myself as, just from answering honestly but interpreting the questions a certain way. 

That being said, I don't know how much merit the preset cognitive function stackings have. If I had to sort my function stack as I think it really is, it'd probably go something like Se Te Fi Ni, with Te and Fi more or less being tied. I do, however, think there is some sort of pattern that has to exist for a person to be mentally healthy. For example, I can't see someone having only straight extroverted functions (Fe Te Se Ne) in the strong part of their stack possibly being a balanced human being, or vice versa with introverted ones. I can't see someone only being strong in two functions (Te Ti Ne Ni) and weak in the other two being healthy, either. 

I know this is the MBTI forum, but @Larch, I think you should have a look at the way Socionics interprets this. The way Socionics sees it is that you are strong in the inverse version of each function (for example all strong Se users are also strong in Si), you just don't prefer using it, which makes perfect sense to me. I know I can be very strong at Fe when I want to use it, but for the most part I just don't care about maintaining emotional peace or putting on faces to make people happy. I'm not exactly clear on what MBTI says about the functions not in your stack, but I think it goes something along the lines of "they come out when you're stressed in fucked up ways", which makes absolutely no sense to me. Idk about you but when I'm stressed I become an asshole with the same thought processes, just fewer fucks left to give.


----------



## EidolonAlpha (Aug 11, 2014)

Wild said:


> I think all MBTI typing/cognitive function tests are bullshit. So many ways to interpret the question, so many angles to attack it from. Hell, even mood influences the outcome. I could easily take one right now and score ENTJ, 3 letters off from what I've determined myself as, just from answering honestly but interpreting the questions a certain way.


I think the definition with four letters is way too one-dimensional, especially the I/E- and the P/J-reference. It's just the online tests which are messing up the functions. But if you do an analysis with someone who actually knows his/her stuff about functions and the person who is to be typed answering, you'd usually get pretty accurate results.

I for myself think that I indeed use my cognitive functions in the stacking pattern. It's just hard to determine it sometimes, as my Ti-usage comes naturally and often sub-conscious, or, in other words - sometimes I don't even notice it until someone else informs me, how I'm back in my "analysis"-mode once again. That's why I sometimes have the feeling that I'm using NE more, because I think, I do it more "knowingly". The only thing which doesn't really fit is "FI" - I suppose it's quite developed, but that might be, because I'm married to an INFP and I grew quite sensible in this regard.


----------



## Larch (Oct 14, 2015)

EidolonAlpha said:


> I for myself think that I indeed use my cognitive functions in the stacking pattern. It's just hard to determine it sometimes, as my Ti-usage comes naturally and often sub-conscious, or, in other words - sometimes I don't even notice it until someone else informs me, how I'm back in my "analysis"-mode once again. That's why I sometimes have the feeling that I'm using NE more, because I think, I do it more "knowingly". The only thing which doesn't really fit is "FI" - I suppose it's quite developed, but that might be, because I'm married to an INFP and I grew quite sensible in this regard.


So to clarify, you voted "yes" because you are confident that you can justify or explain any incongruence between your scores and the models as either test error or environmental/personal circumstances?


----------



## EidolonAlpha (Aug 11, 2014)

Larch said:


> So to clarify, you voted "yes" because you are confident that you can justify or explain any incongruence between your scores and the models as either test error or environmental/personal circumstances?


Yes. I think one can "train" his functions, but there's also a natural order to them. If we don't reflect and just "be ourselves" - and I mean this in a negative way - I think, we develop our functions in this natural order to a point where, for example our first and third function is very unhealthy. If we reflect and mind the viewpoints of other people, we're able to look at the world with different perceiving functions and judge it with different judgement functions. We'd still tend to do these things with our "natural", strong developed functions, but we'd at least think about how it could be perceived from another point of view.

Man... this isn't very convincing coming from an INTP, right?


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

Simpson17866 said:


> Wouldn't just guessing carry *more* of the same risks?


Yeah.

Luckily, there's a reliable method of reading cognitive configuration from physiological cues that appear due to use of functions.


----------



## 318138 (Oct 1, 2015)

I've actually had several 'arguments' with people on PerC on the correlation between Functions and MBTI. I do think both functions and mbti are valid to a certain degree but not necessarily the *correlation* between the two. There are some people on here who believes in the correlation so fiercely that when I questioned it they reacted like I insulted their religion or something. XD

Anyway, I'm probably an INFP but my functions match more with ENTP. I've also been typed as ExFJ from function-based tests.

One problem I've always had with the supposed correlation is, for example, saying that it's impossible to have a very perceiving INFJ or a very judging INFP, because their functions are exact opposites. _Where's the evidence that proves *all* xxFPs always oppose the majority and *all* xxFJs lack the ability to think for themselves??_ If you meet a feeler who is extremely organised and hates spontaneity (FJ) yet base their values off personal standards instead of society, what type would you say this person to be then?

I'm really glad you asked this, the correlation really needs to be questioned.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

Lsjnzy13 said:


> I've actually had several 'arguments' with people on PerC on the correlation between Functions and MBTI. I do think both functions and mbti are valid to a certain degree but not necessarily the *correlation* between the two. There are some people on here who believes in the correlation so fiercely that when I questioned it they reacted like I insulted their religion or something. XD
> 
> Anyway, I'm probably an INFP but my functions match more with ENTP. I've also been typed as ExFJ from function-based tests.
> 
> One problem I've always had with the supposed correlation is, for example, saying that it's impossible to have a very perceiving INFJ or a very judging INFP, because their functions are exact opposites. _Where's the evidence that proves *all* xxFPs always oppose the majority and *all* xxFJs lack the ability to think for themselves??_ If you meet a feeler who is extremely organised and hates spontaneity (FJ) yet base their values off personal standards instead of society, what type would you say this person to be then?


You're making a basic error of assuming that a stupid internet test will give you reliable information on what your cognitive configuration is. Then you take a result for another stupid test and assume that there's some kind of reliable information to be extracted from it and that sensible conclusions can be reached basing on these.

These tests are garbage and won't give you reliable information.

Cognitive configuration can be read from physiological cues on multiple levels and 4 conscious cognitive functions theory is true. One can see it. When it comes to judging/perceiving dichotomy. Yes, a "perceiver" can act like "judger" and opposite by using 3rd and 4th function. They just tend to be slower and lower energy than real ones because they are in altered state.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Dunno - I always thought people who thought they had strong introverted/extroverted of the same function (e.g., Ni/Ne) are generally looking at what makes those functions similar rather than what makes those functions different. I think that I'm primarily Ne/Ti/Fe/Si.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

My problem might be that I can't tell which functions I use.

Like, I know that I use one of the sensing functions a lot. I relate to both Se and Si. Same with the thinking functions, am I more Te or Ti? So it's difficult for me to tell if I am an ISTJ or ISTP. (I am pretty sure that I have more Fi and Ne, however, so I identify as ISTJ.)

Si>Te>Fi>Ne makes sense. But I'm not sure.


----------



## CrazyOldMick (Nov 29, 2016)

I can't really tell. I know for sure Ne and Ti are my two strongest, beyond that it gets fuzzy.


----------

